# AMI Vinyl Windows



## Todd

Anyone out there have AMI vinyl windows? I got a bid today from Window World for 8 double hung, argon filled, low E windows for $255 ea installed, any size. Total bid after all options turned out at $2900. Seems to be a very good price to me. They are Energy Star rated so they must be pretty efficient. My windows are in bad shape and I'm sick of putting plastic up every winter.


----------



## Redox

I think I paid about $175/window 7 years ago and had to install them myself...

Chris


----------



## Highbeam

That price is better than what I am paying for 7 windows here in the NW after 6 bids. The bids varied widely with I believe a high bid of 4400$, and low of 2600 or 2900$. I would be sure to get a few bids because of the variation that I found.


----------



## Todd

Yeah, I'm getting 3 bids to see what the differences are. This Window World outfit seems pretty good tho. I already know Andersen Windows are at least twice as much.


----------



## Redox

Andersen's are not worth the money anymore.  Another company living off its name...

Chris


----------



## wenger7446

I have had Window World AMI Windows for 2 years at this house and 5 years at a rental and have been very happy with them.  Each office is independently owned and operated so I would guess the install depends on the quality of the operation. 

BTW: I have same windows you are looking at. 

Ryan - Near Philly PA


----------



## Todd

Ryan, 
Do you have the WW 4000 series windows? Are they air tight? I read a review that they leaked air. They also offer a upgrade "Super Spacer" that brings the U factor down below .23? It would be $400 more for the bid on 8 windows. Don't really know if I need it or not? 

I still can't make up my mind whether to take the plunge. I figure my windows have to be replaced sooner or later but with the economic check coming soon it would make it alot easier to get it done now.


----------



## wenger7446

Good Morning Todd, 

I have the Comfort World 4000 with the Low E and the argon filled glass.  I think i paided 285 or so for each window.  I regularly check  the windows in my current house with the candle check and they do not leak a bit of air (i am a geek like that).  I was surprised of the quality for 285 or so dollars. 

I would recommend them. 

I can't really comment on the extra spacer for the increased U value.  For me it would all depend on how long you plan to stay in your house.  If you plan to stay in the house for a long period i would get the best you can afford.  That is what i did. 

Ryan


----------



## Todd

Thanks,
I decided to take the plunge. Went with the WW 4000 without the extra spacers for $255 ea installed. Other bids couldn't come close or answer all my questions.


----------



## wenger7446

Good to hear.  When are you going to have them installed?

Let me know how you make out and what you think after then job is finished. 

Ryan


----------



## wenger7446

Hey Todd.......Did you get your new windows installed yet?


----------



## wenger7446

Hey Todd.....did you ever get new windows?


----------



## Todd

Yes, and they did a nice job, but when the wind blows towards the windows I can feel some air leakage around the tilt latches. I had them come out and check them out and they couldn't find anything wrong, but of course it was a sunny warm day when they came out. I'll be calling them again next week. It's still an improvement from the old windows. The air conditioner didn't cycle on as much this year and it is definitely warmer in here so far this wood burning season.


----------



## rhetoric

Hate to hijack this thread, but anybody know if you can repair windows that have lost the argon?  They are andersons that have not lost the seal (no moisture inside the panes) but you can see that they are "sucked in" and that means the argon as dissipated and I have low efficiency (you can see the moisture condense on the center of the window -- not between the double pain, but inside) where the insulation value has been lost.  I can imagine a simple kit in which you drill a hole in the glass (small) let the air back in (or recharge the argon) and then seal the hole.  If this hasn't been invented, I call it (and patent all the profits)!  But if it has been invented, tell me what to do!


----------



## Danno77

Great job on being environmentally friendly. When you are throwing those vinyl windows in the landfill in 10-20 years and again in another 10-20 years they won't seem so cool. 

Having working original wood windows and storm windows is better anyday. requires upkeep? yes. requires initial investment? sometimes if you don't know how to DIY. Will last for 300 years? you bet.

If the previous owners of my house replaced the windows back in the 70's I'd probably be on the third set right now and cussing them out.

Current studies show that making your old windows work will return energy savings that can be recouped much faster than a window replacement. In fact, many studies are showing that if you have functional windows and storm windows and replace them with vinyls you will replace your new vinyls 40-60 years before they pay for themselves.

windows with inert gasses in them are a joke and sorry but if your gas has leaked out then go to Menards and buy the next set of windows that you'll need to replace in a few years.

I hate to come here and sound so poo-poo on this, but my wife always says to people around us to not discuss religion, politics, or vinyl windows/siding (unless they want to listen to me rant)


----------



## wallis54806

You live in Illinois, not NW Wisconsin. That makes a difference in pay back time.


----------



## Danno77

LOL, you are joking right? ok, payback time is 20-30 years. you win.


----------



## wallis54806

No, I am not joking. 
What I am saying is that we all make assumptions based on our own situation. My parents replaced their original wood windows with vinyl double pane plus storm windows in the mid 70's. They are weather-tight and functioning today over 30 years later. They live in Sault Ste. Marie, Michigan.

I replaced some windows in my 116 year old house with new wood windows. While I don't expect to pay for them in energy savings any time soon, the old sashes were held together by steel straps and the bottom corners were rotted away.

I agree with you that in many situations restoring the existing windows is most cost effective, but there come a point where replacement is the best option.


----------



## Danno77

Fair enough. my initial reaction to vinyl windows is a knee-jerk reaction and I immediately assume that some decent salvageable  windows are being replaced. I hear of people replacing good windows more often than replacing legitimately rotten windows and it is usually with the assumption that they are being green and and will be saving money at the same time.


----------

